

Google Maps Bugged? - andrewljohnson
http://www.trailbehind.com/trips/view_report/111

======
jodrellblank
Hoping for covert listening device scandal, got decimal number mismatch.

------
sho
Note to trailbehind.com: the word "bugged" has a specific meaning, and that
meaning is not the same as "has a bug".

